# Which one of you did this?



## AAP-Anthony (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry !
I couldn't identify the valve for replacement parts.

Looks funky but it worked.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

A member from Mississippi has admitted to some "hackish" behavior.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> A member from Mississippi has admitted to some "hackish" behavior.


Now I thought it looked ok when I installed it :laughing:

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Now I thought it looked ok when I installed it :laughing:
> 
> Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 
Next time use a chrome plated ball valve.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

no,i am sparticus.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I worked with a guy who was fired for that. I learned later he was railroaded because our service mngr was the one who told him to do it.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Not me, I only use Apollo valves.:laughing:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

The customer thought it was great!! She could adjust the pressure on the fly !


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Should have been a globe valve... Rookie.


----------



## Flynbyu (Aug 31, 2012)

AAP-Anthony said:


> View attachment 20635


Ha. One of our guys was sent to do a remodel Job and came back with a pic of a tub and shower with a wall heater mounted between the valve and shower head.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

It's the latest craze in the green movement, it is currently in water saver mode.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Alright... I'll fess up...

Why are you posting pictures of my work?:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

What's the problem? If you don't like the finish then send it out to be plated.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks good from here. Will last longer than a washer.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Next time use a chrome plated ball valve.



At least some silver paint...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think it was OS. He was bragging about getting in the field again last week.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Gitter done!:laughing:

wookie


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Customer called Mr. Handihack complaining that water drips continuiously from her shower head, she tells Mr. Handy that she needs a new shower head.
Mr. Hack says no need to replace shower head and that he can fix it for $25.00. Mrs. homeowner is impressed & tells him she is going to tell all her friends to use only him for all their plumbing needs!!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

I had to do that once... had a customer with a rental he had some jackleg plumber remodel a bathroom new tub shower etc.. The guy installed a delta monitor upside down and they couldn't figure out why water was running out of the head when the tub spout was on.The owner didn't want to open the tile so he opted for a chrome straight ips stop on the shower arm :laughing:


----------

